# florida



## brice (Jul 14, 2008)

I am looking for any pigeon racers in brevard florida just to talk about birds. I want to start racing but cant find anyone near me. I dont own any birds right now just trying to make up my mind on what kind of racer. So just need some help thanks


----------



## Al Suarez (Jan 9, 2008)

*Pigeon club in brevard county Fl.*

Please Call me @ 386-365-3773


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Where in Brevard county are you located?


----------



## brice (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey Al dont know the area code but I'll call ya. and treesa I'm in port saint john.


----------



## Al Suarez (Jan 9, 2008)

I used to fly with the pigeon club in Melbourn, since then i've relocated to Lake City Fl.
Melbourn club is looking for new members, Thank you / call me, AL


----------

